#ubuntu-java 2006-05-22
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:dous] : Java in Ubuntu || Sun to open-source Java?
<CuriousCat> hello?
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-23
<dous> nice.. some/names
<dous> oops, sorry
<prgrmr> how can i update my JDBC to 1.4 ?
<tashiro> no
<prgrmr> no?
<tashiro> don't know
<prgrmr> ok :\
<tashiro> Sorry
<prgrmr> what is the last version of JDBC to ubuntu?
<prgrmr> what is the last version of JDBC to ubuntu?
<Vaijira> from which driver?
<Vaijira> postgresql driver 3.0
<prgrmr> mysql
<Vaijira> 3.0 too
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-25
<beegor> hi
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-27
<tulga> hi all. I need install tomcat on dapper. but I cannot install java. howto I install sun's java?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<mpathy> Hi There.
<mpathy> Is there something broken at the moment with the java packages?
<mpathy> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1209/?format=txt
<mpathy> doko: Someone told me I should ask you that :)
<mpathy> I know the problem. The Java License Information will be only displayed it debconf is set up to "low" or if another default frontend is chosen - so its uninstallable for the normal user.
<mpathy> I think the bug according to my problem shouldnt be only "minor" at the launchpad. After all the PR attention after the visit of Mark Shuttleworth at the JavaOne it will be very embarrassing if there are problems, and at least such "funny" problems who shouldnt be problems.
<mpathy> doko: Its not because of me. I got it working. But think of some java programmer, who perhaps thought afterwards the JavaOne, "lets try this Ubuntu thing" - and a hour later he will shutdown and think "what a crap"..
<mpathy> So, good luck until the Dapper Release :)
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-28
<sangenfant> any living beings in this room?
<sangenfant> prgrmr, you here?
<sangenfant> anyone here?
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-21
<laser2> Galera fui instalar o jdk incluindo o netbeans e ele xiou como ja era previsto pelos proprios distribuidores (vi depois), e agora quando vou adicionar/remover nova aplicacao ele da aquela mensagem do [press RETURN to try...] , como retiro isso?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<java_p> hello
* jamesstansell wonders if the consumer JRE team has given thought to how it might work in Ubuntu
<tmarble> ironically the consumer JRE team seems obsessed with Windows.... but fortunately there are many of us that view Linux as more important :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-22
<man-di> vil: hello
<vil> hi man-di :)
<man-di> vil: one short question: can you commit you eclipse-XXXX into pkg-java svn and create the tag dirs for them please?
<vil> sure
<man-di> vil: thanks
<man-di> vil: are you okay when I add myself to uploaders and change stuff?
<vil> man-di, I wanted to say sure, but will take me a few days
<vil> time is against me these days
<man-di> too bad
<vil> so I can put it there around thursday
<man-di> if you dont do it by the time I need i will do it
<man-di> thursday is fine
<vil> np if you make any changes to uploaders :)
<man-di> thx
<vil> pkg-java svn is somewhat cumbersome for me, do you use some tools to create packages etc. from there?
<man-di> as I can now build eclipse with a workaround I can upload more eclipse stuff soon
<vil> because otherwise it's yet another step for me
<man-di> vil: most people use svn-buildpackage but I use my own handmade system
<vil> If you get more time or are willing to upload it there, please do so.
<man-di> which stuff can you upload to ubuntu? all in universe?
<man-di> if I need an upload to Ubuntu in the future
<vil> man-di, yes, all in universe
<man-di> cool
<vil> the best way would be to put it to debian first and then sync to universe, I guess
<vil> so that we don't need -ubuntu1
<man-di> thats what I plan to do
<man-di> but not always the syncs are automatice
<vil> also we could progress with other eclipse packages like -pydev -emf -gef
<vil> but like I said, no time currently
<man-di> isnt pydef in Ubuntu already?
<vil> in ubuntu yes
<vil> there is newer version not yet published, which uses gcj + generic (no 1.4 backport)
<vil> I wanted to hit debian first, so that we don't have 2 versions again
<man-di> aah, okay
<SilverDeath> hi, how can i start a class?? i've a class called Main.java and the other is called Ebene1.java. And i allready initiallized them with: Ebene1 ebene1 = new Ebene1();  How can i start this???
<BagElectro> salve a tutti!!!
<BagElectro> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<BagElectro> potete darmi maggiori info su questa riga: String text = collect(in);
<BagElectro> aiuto??
<leonel> is here for  ubuntu and  openjdk ?
<BagElectro> what means the line java: text = collect(in);
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-23
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<vil> man-di_, ping
<bravvve> hello
<bravvve> i need help
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-24
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<vil> man-di_, ping
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-25
<gurzaf> saludos
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-20
<lichte> how do I keep netbeans from installing open-jre ???  I already have sun-java6 stuff installed
<Lichte> Is there a way to keep netbeans package from trying to pull in the open java jre ??  I already have the sun-java6 stuff installed.
<Lichte> Is there a way to keep netbeans package from trying to pull in the open java jre ??  I already have the sun-java6 stuff installed.
<Lichte> Is there a way to keep netbeans package from trying to pull in the open java jre ??  I already have the sun-java6 stuff installed.
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-21
<slytherin> Does anyone know if it is fine to replace dependency 'gij' with 'default-jre-headless' while merging? The package in question does not need any GUIruntime.
<Lichte> yo people
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-22
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Lichte> I'm trying to create my own netbeans package to get rid of the hard coded openjdk deps, but when I try the dpkg-buildpackage I'm told that I'm missing deps; so, when I try to install the missing deps, *they* are trying to install openjdk stuff too!  How do I get rid of the openjdk deps?
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-24
<yogi> hi i m working on xml parsing . i have problem with xml posting in java .
<yogi> when data is in English language then it post well , but when i add Marathi language then it give error
<yogi> like
<yogi> no more data available - expected end tags </field></doc></add> to close start tag <field> from line 17 and star
<yogi> same xml is post with English language ,but not with Marathi  language
<yogi> any one know what is problem
#ubuntu-java 2009-05-24
<PupUserb27860> hey there
<thejonalf> hola
<thejonalf> HOLA
#ubuntu-java 2011-05-25
<pie_> Where does jdk get installed/
#ubuntu-java 2011-05-27
<Miguelpcn288> good evening guys
<Miguelpcn288> I am trying to make the jbuttons smaller from my keypad....  can anybody help me?
#ubuntu-java 2014-05-19
<pikachuza> hey all
<pikachuza> anyone here?
<pikachuza> hey anyone here?
<pikachuza> I would like to know what the process is for packaging a war file?
<pikachuza> In particular how can I call maven to build the war? I assume we don't have to pull out all the lib  jars because then we might end up with class version conflicts right? At least in tomcat if the classes are all loaded by the common class loader?
#ubuntu-java 2014-05-20
<pikachuza>  /msg NickServ identify dddd
<bhuey> folks
<pikachuza> hi all, anyone here to answer some java packaging questions?
<pikachuza> hello all
<pikachuza> Anyone here who can help with packaging a war?
#ubuntu-java 2014-05-21
<pikachuza> Hello again?
<pikachuza> hello?
<pikachuza> Hey fooctrl doko ivan higgins lifeless ubuntulog_ Daviey jhenke anyone available to assist with a java packaging question? thanks
<jhenke> hi pikachuza, I am by no means an expert in Java apckaing on ubuntu
<jhenke> are you asking about packaing as in "creating a .deb file" or packaing as in having a working .war file?
<pikachuza> hey jhenke packaging to create a deb file for a war
<jhenke> have you taken a look at some of the existing packages that include war files, e.g. jenkins?
<pikachuza> thanks for the tip.
<pikachuza> will take a look
#ubuntu-java 2014-05-22
<pikachuza> hi jhenke me again. I tried to install jenkins on an ubuntu machine but must confess I am uncertain how to install a full jenkins server. I did a apt-cache search and tried to install things like jenkins-job-builder and jenkins-task-reactor but none of them has installed a jenkins web application.
<pikachuza> jhenke am I missing some meta package to install jenkins? Once installed I will get the source debs for the package. Thanks
<jhenke> hmm I am pretty sure there is a "jenkins" package
<jhenke> but in case I am wrong, I use the upstream packaing: http://jenkins-ci.org/
<jhenke> which definitelly provide a package named kenins
<jhenke> which will install a working jenkins instance on your system
#ubuntu-java 2014-05-23
<pikachuza> hi all. I am trying to get a easy to follow example for packaging a war file as a deb package. I was referred to jenkins but I am at a loss how to install it. There appears to be no meta package and I cannot seem to find the war file itself.
<pikachuza> Anyone got some pointers?
#ubuntu-java 2016-05-29
<dhaavhincy> hi i have problem when running Codename Example map project from eclipse in ubuntu 15.04
<dhaavhincy> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javafx/scene/web/WebView
<dhaavhincy> what's mean ?
#ubuntu-java 2018-05-21
<wink> hiya. sorry if this is not really the correct channel, but maybe one of you got some pointers: https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/issues/2428
<wink> basically we have some users on a fresh 18.04 who can not download stuff from maven with the default installed java and I'm kinda clueless what the actual culrprit is - as you can see sometimes you can fix it with cargo-culted reinstalling or updating ca-certificates
<wink> also I'd be inclined to look on our side if it was just clojars, but apparently it also doesn'T work with maven central
<wink> also this is not a new problem, it happened before with java packages on other distros (or older versions), e.g. https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/issues/2053
